# GET BIT OUTDOORS - FREE SHIPPING over $50 / 24hr only!



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

*Get what you really wanted for Christmas and get it shipped FREE!

Blanks, Guides, Reel Seats, Power Wrappers, Alps Chucks, Reamers, thread, epoxy, and More!

24hrs Only! Free Shipping on Orders over $50. Sale ends Friday 12/29 at 11am. Code: Free50

Stock up! 2018 fishing season will be here before you know it. 

http://www.getbitoutdoors.com*


----------

